# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس >  plugin نویسی در ida pro

## elham_20

سلام . 
من دارم با برنامه ida pro یک برنامه ای را دیس اسمبل می کنم. حالا می خوام برای ان یک plugin بنویسم . چه طور می تونم این کار را انجام دهم
لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## Securebit

چند مثال برای نوشتن پلاگین IDA به زبان ++C .

http://www.binarypool.com/idapluginwriting

----------


## elham_20

سلام از راهنماییتون واقعا ممنون.
یه سوال اساسی و مهم :من یک فایل با پسوند 386. دارم که زمانی که ان را در ida  باز می کنم نمی تواند کامپایلرش را تشخیص دهد. حالا به نظرتون چه طور می تونم برای ان یک plugin  بنویسم  . اگر می تونید در این زمینه هم کمکم کنید و نکته مهم اینکه  چه طور این pluginرا به ida بچسبانم.

----------


## Securebit

برای تشخیص کامپایلر بهتره از ابزارهایی مثل PEID , EXE Info Pe Scan , Protection ID استفاده کنید.
برای اجرای Plugin توسط IDA باید Plugin مورد نظر در این مسیر قرار گیرد. C:\Program Files\IDA\plugins

----------


## elham_20

سلام از راهنماییتون ممنون
یه سوال ؟
    چه طور می تونم در ida یه خط  حاوی کد را  حذف کنم به طوری این خط کامل پاک شود و ادرسهای بعدی جای این ادرس قرار بگیره.در واقع یه سری کد اظافه دارم که باعث شده ادرس های برنامه را به هم بریزه و می خوام اونهارو حذف کنمو به دنبالش می خوام حتما ادرس بعدی تغییر کند یعنی کدهای بعدی بیاد بالا و در مکان این ادرس که کد درونش را حذف کردیم قرار بگیرد. ،و دسترسی به کدها را درست انجام دهد؟

لطفا کمک .

----------


## yararaha

سلام من يك command نياز دارم كه يك دركتوري رو بگيره و فايل هاشو ديباگ كنه و نتايج trace window رو جداگانه save كنه؟ دوستان مي تونيد منو راهنمايي كنيد؟

----------


## Fatal Error

کتابهایی که در مورد پلاگین نویسی ida هست رو دانلود کنید با خوندنش مشکلتون بر طرف میشه

----------


## ferbooliya

سلام بچه ها
امیدوارم که حال همه خوب باشه
من برنامه ida6.1 رو دانلود کردم
اگه می شه آموزش کامل رو واسم بزارین
گشتم تو نت چیز خوبی ژیدا نکردم
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## Securebit

*فیلمهای آموزشی IDA*

*Visual Debugging with IDA - The Interactive Disassembler*
*http://www.woodmann.com/TiGa/packages/TiGa-vid1.zip*

*Remote Debugging with IDA Pro*
*http://www.woodmann.com/TiGa/packages/TiGa-vid2.zip*

*Debugging a faulty application with IDA Pro*
*http://www.woodmann.com/TiGa/packages/TiGa-vid3.zip*

*IDA Tutorial.pdf*
*http://www.mediafire.com/?vk1ny4wfyw5r7gd*

----------

